# More updated beamshots! "Rayzorlite HID is going for round 2 against the big boys!



## NAW (Oct 25, 2006)

*More updated beamshots! "Rayzorlite HID is going for round 2 against the big boys!*

This is the first round... scroll down to post number 16 to see the second round! With more lights. 

Pic underexposed, Rayzorlite on top and set to 32W, PL24W on the bottom.






Pic underexposed, this time Rayzorlite set to 50W on top and PL24W on the bottom.






Give a round of applause to our two contenders  
Just so you know the Rayzorlite is actually shorter but its hard to see that in this angle.






I had just got my Rayzorlite yesterday and I'm very very happy. It is a 32W HID that can go up to 50W with one single click. It has 3 LED lights that display how much battery it has left. I was quite surprised when I received it. It did much better than I thought it would do.  

And despite the beam color temperature it is actually pretty white with a tint of yellow. I guess becuase it was daylight that it appeared at that color. But its much whiter than my surefire or my magcharger. Definetley more whiter than my Thor 10mcp also.

I'm not to sure on the lumen output of the Rayzorlite... I know the Pl24W is 1300 lumens, and the Rayzorlite smokes it easily. 

Its also focusable but I always have a hard time deciding what to set it to. Out of focus, or in focus its really hard to decide at times.

I think it was money well well spent.


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: 32/50W Rayzorlite HID VS the PL24W HID, and the winner is...*

Great pics! Although I feel that it is unfair to compare HIDs of different outputs. Neat small shootout though. :goodjob:


----------



## NAW (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: 32/50W Rayzorlite HID VS the PL24W HID, and the winner is...*



nutz_about_lights said:


> Although I feel that it is unfair to compare HIDs of different outputs


 
I know what you mean but they are the only two HID lights that I got.  I was going to compare the Rayzor to the thor 10mcp and 15mcp spotlights but those things were to heavy to carry up the stairs.


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: 32/50W Rayzorlite HID VS the PL24W HID, and the winner is...*

Hmmm yep. But good to see that the engineers managed to squeeze a 50W HID into roughly the size of the AE powerlight. Nice shootout!


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: 32/50W Rayzorlite HID VS the PL24W HID, and the winner is...*

I actually prefer a warmer beam over a cooler one. It is much better in terms of color rendition when used outdoors....and lets face it.... HID lights are generally used outdoors..... :thumbsup:

Great comparison. With only about 8 watts more, the Rayzor seems to give the AE24 a pretty good beating.

WP


----------



## NAW (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: 32/50W Rayzorlite HID VS the PL24W HID, and the winner is...*



WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> Great comparison. With only about 8 watts more, the Rayzor seems to give the AE24 a pretty good beating.


 
Yeah the Rayzorlite throws out alot of lumens. Now I'm considering putting the DL50W bulb into the rayzorlite. With the price of a lamp life reduction it seems worth it though to be shining a true 50W bulb.


----------



## windstrings (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: 32/50W Rayzorlite HID VS the PL24W HID, and the winner is...*



NAW said:


> Yeah the Rayzorlite throws out alot of lumens. Now I'm considering putting the DL50W bulb into the rayzorlite. With the price of a lamp life reduction it seems worth it though to be shining a true 50W bulb.



I"m not an expert at bulbs, but according to what I've heard the DL-50 will not be properly driven with 35 watts.... its made to be driven at 50watts and can go 75+ watts.

Post # 191 here talks about the lowered life incurred from underdriving the bulbs.. as long as you know that and don't mind, your ok.

I suppose you could run your light in the "boost" mode all the time, but I don't know if your ballast could handle that or not?


----------



## Lips (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: 32/50W Rayzorlite HID VS the PL24W HID, and the winner is...*

The smaller chambered DL50 should be fine to run. It's different than the fat-boy DL50 the barnburner uses. I'm looking for a tighter focus out of the chamber on this one... 

The RayzorLite has to be modded to run the DL50. It will be easier to install the GE35 watt bulb fitted in shock base when they are ready. (same bulb Xeray uses)


----------



## NAW (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: 32/50W Rayzorlite HID VS the PL24W HID, and the winner is...*



Lips said:


> The smaller chambered DL50 should be fine to run. It's different than the fat-boy DL50 the barnburner uses. I'm looking for a tighter focus out of the chamber on this one...
> 
> The RayzorLite has to be modded to run the DL50. It will be easier to install the GE35 watt bulb fitted in shock base when they are ready. (same bulb Xeray uses)


 
Oh I see... I thought it was going to be easy install but I guess not.

I guess if I want more power I guess I got to wait for the Rayzorbeam guys to unleash there 100W Rayzorbeam HID. I think they outta give you the 100W version so you can do a review on it.


----------



## windstrings (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: 32/50W Rayzorlite HID VS the PL24W HID, and the winner is...*



NAW said:


> Oh I see... I thought it was going to be easy install but I guess not.
> 
> I guess if I want more power I guess I got to wait for the Rayzorbeam guys to unleash there 100W Rayzorbeam HID. I think they outta give you the 100W version so you can do a review on it.



I remember Dan saying the fatter DL-50 could do up to 100 watts, but unless you could deal with the heat, it would be shortlived.


----------



## NAW (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: 32/50W Rayzorlite HID VS the PL24W HID, and the winner is...*



windstrings said:


> I remember Dan saying the fatter DL-50 could do up to 100 watts, but unless you could deal with the heat, it would be shortlived.


 
I decided that I'm better off not trying to mod my Rayzor to accomodate the DL50 just in case it voids warranty. Or if I accidentally mess something up. :laughing: 

I do know that the Rayzor guys are coming out with a 100W Rayzorbeam with 2 hours runtime. I was told it uses a true 105W bulb and produces alot of UV radiation. 

-I hope that the price is affordable


----------



## windstrings (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: 32/50W Rayzorlite HID VS the PL24W HID, and the winner is...*



NAW said:


> I decided that I'm better off not trying to mod my Rayzor to accomodate the DL50 just in case it voids warranty. Or if I accidentally mess something up. :laughing:
> 
> I do know that the Rayzor guys are coming out with a 100W Rayzorbeam with 2 hours runtime. I was told it uses a true 105W bulb and produces alot of UV radiation.
> 
> -I hope that the price is affordable



That would be a good seller... as long a attention to detail is taken.


----------



## XeRay (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: 32/50W Rayzorlite HID VS the PL24W HID, and the winner is...*



Lips said:


> The smaller chambered DL50 should be fine to run. It's different than the fat-boy DL50 the barnburner uses. I'm looking for a tighter focus out of the chamber on this one...


 
Actually the DL-50 we use has a 3.9 mm arc gap while the Newer version you speak of has a 4.2 arc gap Our DL-50 (BB) will provide a tighter focus. The chamber size has little to do with the arc size.


----------



## Lips (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: 32/50W Rayzorlite HID VS the PL24W HID, and the winner is...*

Then the newer version of the DL-50 has a smaller chamber than the Fat-Boy DL-50 and a larger arc gap... hmm


Do you know the lumen rating of the newer DL-50, is it the same lumen rating of the DL-50 the barnburner uses and lastly have your tested the newer version in person... 

Would it be a good fit for the Xeray 50. Why is he giving them away at $52

Naw (you want us to get out of your thread, holler  )


----------



## windstrings (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: 32/50W Rayzorlite HID VS the PL24W HID, and the winner is...*



NAW said:


> I do know that the Rayzor guys are coming out with a 100W Rayzorbeam with 2 hours runtime. I was told it uses a true 105W bulb and produces alot of UV radiation.



It will interesting to see if this is real or just Hubaloo.... Heat will be the big enemy here.. especially for a 2 hours runtime!.. Unless they add some clingon warship heatfins and so add greatly to the weight and size, I don't see how they will pull it off. Not to mention the wieght of the battery that will be needed.


----------



## XeRay (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: 32/50W Rayzorlite HID VS the PL24W HID, and the winner is...*



Lips said:


> Then the newer version of the DL-50 has a smaller chamber than the Fat-Boy DL-50 and a larger arc gap... hmm
> 
> 
> Do you know the lumen rating of the newer DL-50, is it the same lumen rating of the DL-50 the barnburner uses and lastly have your tested the newer version in person...
> ...


 
Sure, go ahead and use it. Lumen output is supposed to be the same.

I believe he bought a bunch of them for a project but is selling cheap to move them quickly. I have a case of them here also. I would not want to use them for the BB 75. They could not take the pressure. 

We shipped the 50 watt with 2 different bulbs. A GE D2S and a 6,000K (color) Asian bulb as a low cost 2nd bulb with a bluer output. They all went out with the GE installed as standard.


----------



## NAW (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: "32/50W Rayzorlite HID is going for round 2 against some of the big boys!*

Round 2! Buwahahahahahaha!

Just remember that these pictures are all underexposed...

Rayzorlite at 32W against the Thor 10MCP on low.






This time the Rayzorlite is running at 50W against the Thor 10MCP on low.






Here we have the Thor 10MCP on high mode.





And here is the biggest contender of them all! This is the massive Cyclops 15MCP spotlight. This flashlight is huge! Much bigger than its smaller brother the Thor 10MCP spotlight.






And finally my favorite flashlight. The Rayzorlite at 50W! Notice how much lumens this thing is shooting. It must easily put out well over 2000+ lumens:rock: 






Somethings to remember about the pictures. I'm no exert at picture takings :laughing: 

All beamshots were in a small room and each light was placed 7 feet away from the wall.

And finallly all pictures are underexposed. All flashlights are brighter in reality.

Hope you had fun... 

Also you may have noticed I didn't include the AE 24W HID. Mainly b/c it was shown in round 1 and most importantly even at its 1300 lumens, its probably going to end up looking like a minimag nite ize compared to the big boys, if you know what I mean.


----------



## windstrings (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: "32/50W Rayzorlite HID is going for round 2 against some of the big boys!*

deleted.. the viewing issue was on my end.


----------



## Lips (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: 32/50W Rayzorlite HID VS the PL24W HID, and the winner is...*

.



windstrings said:


> It will interesting to see if this is real or just Hubaloo.... Heat will be the big enemy here.. especially for a 2 hours runtime!.. Unless they add some clingon warship heatfins and so add greatly to the weight and size, I don't see how they will pull it off. Not to mention the wieght of the battery that will be needed.





The RB is 4.58 pds in current configuration. Larger host are already available and the battery will most likely not be the same type as in current models. Everything is Vapor until it's delivered...  







.


----------



## windstrings (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: More updated beamshots! "Rayzorlite HID is going for round 2 against the big boys*

Can you get in those things to work on them.. they look pretty tough, but I see no access into the reflector, I assume the case is on bottom.


----------



## EV_007 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: More updated beamshots! "Rayzorlite HID is going for round 2 against the big boys*

I like the warmer tint of the Rayzorlite. Nice shots!:rock:


----------



## BVH (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: More updated beamshots! "Rayzorlite HID is going for round 2 against the big boys!*

A true 100 Watter - THAT's what I'm talking about!! I'd be in on a GB IF...the product performs in equal quality to and scaled up from the Xerays and Polarions. But I don't think I'll hold my breath, yet.


----------



## NAW (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: 32/50W Rayzorlite HID VS the PL24W HID, and the winner is...*



Lips said:


> .


 
For a second there I thought the one on the bottom was a 100W prototype.:huh:


----------



## lasercrazy (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: More updated beamshots! "Rayzorlite HID is going for round 2 against the big boys!*

Talk is cheap, when they have a unit that actually runs at 100watts and blows away anything else I'll believe them.


----------



## windstrings (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: 32/50W Rayzorlite HID VS the PL24W HID, and the winner is...*



NAW said:


> For a second there I thought the one on the bottom was a 100W prototype.:huh:



I don't see any Helium cannisters for cooling or even C02 :laughing:

All I can say if is they make a 100watter that will run for 2 hours thats actually reliable, they will be on top for a while..... I'm glad to see an attempt.. I don't want to cut them down before they even get out of the gate as long as its an honest attempt.

A claim like this will either make them as top among the big boys or break them if its hype.

It never pays to claim to be more than you are! :naughty:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: More updated beamshots! "Rayzorlite HID is going for round 2 against the big boys*

 At least the popcorn is good.


----------



## windstrings (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: More updated beamshots! "Rayzorlite HID is going for round 2 against the big boys*


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: More updated beamshots! "Rayzorlite HID is going for round 2 against the big boys*

:buddies: :drunk:


----------



## Lips (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: More updated beamshots! "Rayzorlite HID is going for round 2 against the big boys!*

.


.......






.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: More updated beamshots! "Rayzorlite HID is going for round 2 against the big boys*


----------



## NAW (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: More updated beamshots! "Rayzorlite HID is going for round 2 against the big boys!*

Last edited by me to organize the format...


*RAYZORLITE PROS*

- Although it is around 4Lbs it is actually quite easy to hold and I find it a bit comftorable.

-The difference between 32W and 50W is very noticeable in close distances. But if you're planning on shining on something like several hundread yards it probably won't help that much.

-The side spill is amazing. It really is great at close distances.

-The beam is very nice. Although it isn't Surefire like, the beam is much better than my AE PL24 HID that has huge noticeable rings.

-3 hour charge time and a 2.5 hour runtime.


*RAYZORLITE CONS*

-After you use up your 2.5 hour runtime you better have another flashlight with you because it wont fire up again. When the Pl24 is depleted you can wait a while and turn it on and it would give you at least 20-50 seconds of more light before it drops out. With the Rayzorlite, once its low on battery and shuts off, it ain't turning on again unless you recharge it.

-I noticed the head gets hot, real hot. It heats up more quickly than my PL24 HID. Although as long as you're holding the Rayzorlite like how you're supposed to be (hold the body of the light, where the ballast is) then the heat wont be a problem. The ballast doesn't get anywhere as near as hot as the head.


*UNDECIDED (meaning I'm not to sure if its a good or bad thing)*

*-*It has a stippled reflector. I'm not sure if its a good or bad thing. I know with an SMO reflector (I heard they were working on one) it will throw alot farther and will be brighter.

-I noticed with the AC charger it has a 3 LED display. Red LED means its charging...then it will turn amber and then green to indicate its fully charged.
The amber LED isn't much helpful because it only appears at the ending and the chances are you're going to miss it.

-The focusing system is a good option but you got to use force to operate it.




P.S. thanks for the last 5 posts!

Nah I'm just messing with you guys.  But hopefully from now on we can try and stay on topic.


----------

